# Question about Jewel Orchid culture



## southernbelle (Apr 14, 2020)

I have two types of Jewel Orchids. One, Ludisia discolor, was purchased a year + ago in moss in a 3" clay pot. When it outgrew that, I repotted it (with two side growths) into a 8" wide 3" deep plastic "bulb pan" in African Violet mix, as was directed by what I read. It bloomed, but the shoot that bloomed, damped off before the bloom expired. All of the "cuttings" I took from one long shoot, have done nothing. I did cut one that had foliage and put it in moss and it rooted. I've just repotted what are 3 growths into an unglazed 8" x 3" clay pot, again in African Violet mix. I'm not impressed with its progress. The other type I have is Macodes petola, just purchased a couple of months ago in moss, in 2" plastic shallow pot. It's doing nothing. Both are in north windows. Any cultural advice would be welcomed...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2020)

I had a bunch of Ludisia discolor and Ludisia discolor alba. some i found they do well in coco coir. I had some problem with dying off, like from a rot. I saw that in some tropical places they root them in water then plant them. i tried that but a lot drowned. I have now have some of the pieces in moss and some partially in water. If they are healthy try the coir. 
I grew Mocodes petola in moss but in a closed container. They grew well in that (15 growths) but then crashed after a five years. Good luck.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 14, 2020)

NYEric said:


> I had a bunch of Ludisia discolor and Ludisia discolor alba. some i found they do well in coco coir. I had some problem with dying off, like from a rot. I saw that in some tropical places they root them in water then plant them. i tried that but a lot drowned. I have now have some of the pieces in moss and some partially in water. If they are healthy try the coir.
> I grew Mocodes petola in moss but in a closed container. They grew well in that (15 growths) but then crashed after a five years. Good luck.


Thanks so much, Eric. Sounds like these are a challenge... When you say a closed container (for Macodes petola) do you mean a terrarium type situation?


----------



## CarlG (Apr 14, 2020)

My Ludisia discolor has done quite well in ABG mix (https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/38881-abg-mix-recipe.html). 

Actually, most of my terrestrials have done well in that mix.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 14, 2020)

CarlG said:


> My Ludisia discolor has done quite well in ABG mix (https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/38881-abg-mix-recipe.html).
> 
> Actually, most of my terrestrials have done well in that mix.


Thank you!


----------



## abax (Apr 14, 2020)

My discolor has done well for ten years or more in Ball Seed
potting mix in a 6" clay pot. I fine them somewhat resentful
of repotting.


----------



## Ray (Apr 15, 2020)

I have grown both for years, always in straight sphagnum, and kept very warm and humid.


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanx for starting this post.... I have one ludisia that I've managed to keep alive (I think mainly due to neglect). But have always wanted to grow more... The abg recipe nite above looks particularly promising. When I try pure sphagnum, everything stays too wet from my flailing hose... 

Please keep posting your progress. Very interested... . I'm going to start 2 cuttings today as experiments...


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 15, 2020)

abax which Ball Seed mix? There are several different ones.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 15, 2020)

Ray said:


> I have grown both for years, always in straight sphagnum, and kept very warm and humid.


Ray, mine are in a north window at room temp which is about 74 and 50% humidity year round. Maybe I also need to warm these up. I could put a heat mat under it perhaps.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 15, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> Thanx for starting this post.... I have one ludisia that I've managed to keep alive (I think mainly due to neglect). But have always wanted to grow more... The abg recipe nite above looks particularly promising. When I try pure sphagnum, everything stays too wet from my flailing hose...
> 
> Please keep posting your progress. Very interested... . I'm going to start 2 cuttings today as experiments...


I do fine starting the cuttings in sphagnum in tiny pots, but it takes forever for sphagnum to dry in my home because we have a whole house humidifier, so that’s why I was hesitate to go to that. I will try the ABG and report back when I see any results. I read that they reproduce from runners (In addition you cuttings) so need a shallow pot. I found an unglazed clay bonsai pot 3” deep and 8” wide. I had 4 starts in it, now down to 3. We’ll see with the new mix. I really do appreciate all the excellent advice everyone gave. Thanks so much.


----------



## Ray (Apr 15, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Ray, mine are in a north window at room temp which is about 74 and 50% humidity year round. Maybe I also need to warm these up. I could put a heat mat under it perhaps.


According to Baker culture sheets, 80°-85° days year-round for both, with lows of the low-70°s at night for the ludisia and high 60°s for the macodes.


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2020)

belle, it's the Ball Seed mix that the garden center next door
uses and sells in very large bags. It's a soil less mix using
peat and perlite. I use it for all non-orchid plants and to
loosen up the very clay based soil here. Let me see if I
can see what's on the bag which is in a very large garbage
can.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 15, 2020)

Ray said:


> According to Baker culture sheets, 80°-85° days year-round for both, with lows of the low-70°s at night for the ludisia and high 60°s for the macodes.


Ray, I was not familiar with Bakers' culture sheets. Thanks, I have not subscribed.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 15, 2020)

Ray said:


> According to Baker culture sheets, 80°-85° days year-round for both, with lows of the low-70°s at night for the ludisia and high 60°s for the macodes.


This is obviously part of my problem as even my light room does not run 80-85 days year round. The cooler room temp in my family room would certainly be contributing to the damping off (and staying too wet in the mix). Thanks so much. I might try a seed starting heat mat under the pot, it can only help.


----------



## Ray (Apr 15, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Ray, I was not familiar with Bakers' culture sheets. Thanks, I have not subscribed.


I don't subscribe either, but the info is in orchidWiz, which I do have.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2020)

HI SB, yes, tall glass container with a glass lid.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 18, 2020)

NYEric said:


> HI SB, yes, tall glass container with a glass lid.


? Are you saying you pot in a tall glass container with a glass lid?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2020)

There may have been a pot inside the glass container but it was full of growths so you couldn't see the bottom, I will try to get a photo of what I have now. There are a lot of spiranthes, goodyeras, and zeuxines I saw in the Asiatic Green catalog I would like to have.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 20, 2020)

Ok, I’ve repotted the main plant which has two shoots and one cutting of the discolor as well as a new cutting of the macodes in ABG and have them all on a seed starting May which has the soil temp at a little over 80 degrees. Time will tell


----------

